# 3 Way Switch Circuit Installation Issue



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

assuming you've wired it according to that diagram, you have a defective switch.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mike-- I closed the thread because you are an EE and not an electrician. It is the policy of the forum to not help dyi'er and as I read this that is what you question seems to be. Contact me if I am wrong.


----------

